# Crimson Tide



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2014)

This is not the Alabama were accustom to.

It was close though!!!
I thought that missed extra point was gonna be the kiss of death for the Rebs!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 5, 2014)

They have lost the last 3 games against ranked opponents.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 5, 2014)

Roll Tide!!! Great game by Miss. St. out played us in every aspect of the game. Good win for them. oooops   Ole Miss...I am still disoriented from that loss.....hahaha


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2014)

I would  never have imagined a turnover on a kick return would have cost them the game.
Seems they have caught the turnover bug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2014)

Roll Tide. Lane kiffin sux.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2014)

Not much fire or desire in this team.  Sloppy


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 5, 2014)

Sniper Bob said:


> Roll Tide!!! Great game by Miss. St. out played us in every aspect of the game. Good win for them. oooops   Ole Miss...I am still disoriented from that loss.....hahaha



I think your Freudian slip is justified. I would expect to lose to State even though it's in Tuscaloosa. This Bama team is simply not anywhere near the caliber of previous Saban teams. Lots of penalties and miscues. It just doesn't dominate like teams he fielded in previous years. The team that played LSU twice was a real juggernaut.

Gonna be a wild ride in the west this year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I think your Freudian slip is justified. I would expect to lose to State even though it's in Tuscaloosa. This Bama team is simply not anywhere near the caliber of previous Saban teams. Lots of penalties and miscues. It just doesn't dominate like teams he fielded in previous years. The team that played LSU twice was a real juggernaut.
> 
> Gonna be a wild ride in the west this year.



The 2008 Tide was hungry but lacked the experience and talent to finish the Florida SEC game and lost to Utah
The 2009 Tide was a team with a mission and accomplished it.
The 2010 team was probably the most skilled position players we ever had but they never really seemed to have their heart in playing to their potential.
The 2011 and 2012 teams were outstanding in both offense and defense. They knew what their weaknesses were, but played together both as friends and as a unit.
The 2013 team had the horses to win a championship, but got the mother of all fails against Auburn and flat out got outcoached and outplayed by Oklahoma.
So.... here we are in 2014. The landscape has changed. I'll admit to RipperIII, yes, i chided you for picking out the negatives in the WVU game because i thought it was something that would be easily corrected. The Florida game was a classic case of what turnovers can do to you but UF was so bad, we easily overcame them. Yesterday was a different story. We got outplayed, outcoached, and gave up turnovers at the worst possible times. Chrition Jones is a high risk/reward kick returner, but not sure if his recent rash of fumbles will get better or not. Landon Collins is an excellent DB, but he's one man and can't cover 3 WR's at once. Watching how badly the Ole Miss receivers were covered made me miss Javier Arenas, ha ha Clinton Dix and CJ Mosely something awful. The new guys got schooled most of the 2nd half when Bo Wallace suddenly learned how to pass accurately. The defense did as well as they could but all those offensive drives that stalled or killed by penalties finally wore them out.
 I also never understood what Kiffin was trying to achieve. I almost think he had Sims so confused he got rattled and made some very poor passing decisions in the 2nd half.
 We got playmakers for sure, but we've also got a team in flux with a lot of room for improvement. If they don't, then losses to the likes of Miss. State, TAMU, and Auburn are pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The 2008 Tide was hungry but lacked the experience and talent to finish the Florida SEC game and lost to Utah
> The 2009 Tide was a team with a mission and accomplished it.
> The 2010 team was probably the most skilled position players we ever had but they never really seemed to have their heart in playing to their potential.
> The 2011 and 2012 teams were outstanding in both offense and defense. They knew what their weaknesses were, but played together both as friends and as a unit.
> ...



So, we are basically UGA this year ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So, we are basically UGA this year ?



Yes!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So, we are basically UGA this year ?



A fitting punishment for unbridled arrange.  Becoming who you have most often ridiculed.  That's called poetic justice.


I personally thought last year was the beginning of the end for the Alabama/Saban dynasty and that seems to have been correct.  Alabama is still going to win games but I think it's over.  I don't be
I've there will be anymore NCs for a while.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2014)

To many similarities. Good running backs, bad secondary,  unproven quarterbacks, can't beat ranked opponents;yep were Uga.


----------



## tcward (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The 2008 Tide was hungry but lacked the experience and talent to finish the Florida SEC game and lost to Utah
> The 2009 Tide was a team with a mission and accomplished it.
> The 2010 team was probably the most skilled position players we ever had but they never really seemed to have their heart in playing to their potential.
> The 2011 and 2012 teams were outstanding in both offense and defense. They knew what their weaknesses were, but played together both as friends and as a unit.
> ...



The one word that stands out in this is........







Kiffin


----------



## tcward (Oct 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> To many similarities. Good running backs, bad secondary,  unproven quarterbacks, can't beat ranked opponents;yep were Uga.



I would have to agree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

tcward said:


> The one word that stands out in this is........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not ready to give up on Lane yet.  
There is a reason Doug Nussmeier was "encouraged" to seek employment elsewhere. You see what he has accomplished at Michigan this year?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> To many similarities. Good running backs, bad secondary,  unproven quarterbacks, can't beat ranked opponents;yep were Uga.



 Bama's rebuilding this year!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Bama's rebuilding this year!!!



Then we need to rebuild with a quarterback that has another year left (Coker). Sims will be selling cars this time next year.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 6, 2014)

Lane kiffin needs a pay raise. 

T


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Bama's rebuilding this year!!!



Rebuilding and not just reloading?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Lane kiffin needs a pay raise.
> 
> T



He'll probably get one, as Bama is #2 in total offense in the SEC.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He'll probably get one, as Bama is #2 in total offense in the SEC.



Kiffen ain't the problem,...poor execution, mental mistakes, turnovers and penalties,...and a lack of a consistent FG kicker.
The center of the O-line is the weakest that I've seen in Saban's tenure, we've always liked the edges, but could rely on busting through the tackles, which ain't happening this season.
As Saban mentioned in the first game, we're "soft"...never thought i'd see that with his teams.  
Things can be corrected, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Kiffen ain't the problem,...poor execution, mental mistakes, turnovers and penalties,...and a lack of a consistent FG kicker.
> The center of the O-line is the weakest that I've seen in Saban's tenure, we've always liked the edges, but could rely on busting through the tackles, which ain't happening this season.
> As Saban mentioned in the first game, we're "soft"...never thought i'd see that with his teams.
> Things can be corrected, but it doesn't look good.



I think what this shows is its just plain hard to stay on top. Winning is so much more than just having the best recruits. The next few years with the new playoff format will be crazy I think. When it goes to 8 games then you will never see a run like the one the sec recently had.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So, we are basically UGA this year ?



Welcome to our world.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2014)

Penalties were really costly for Bama .They had some holding calls at critical times and had to burn a timeout in the 2nd half to avoid another delay of game.
I'm glad the dynasty is finally over........


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 6, 2014)

Is it true that when you log on to ancestry.com from an Alabama IP address that it takes you to match.com?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Is it true that when you log on to ancestry.com from an Alabama IP address that it takes you to match.com?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 7, 2014)

Someone said something about the "Curse of Lane Kiffen"
If they loose another it might be true?
Saben weren't happy.......Bet he cussed that little twerp out!


----------

